# workbench with fold away castors



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

I am looking for a plan for workbench with folding away castors. Any suggestion?


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I think you could probably build any bench design you like, then add the casters after the fact. Also, I think I might put the casters on one side only, just to give me enough portability to nudge the workbench around if needed.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Rockler sells some workbench casters that pop up and out of the way. Also search on Popular Woodworking's site. They had a couple solutions you might be interested in.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do we take your words literally that you want "fold away" casters? Not just casters which can be maneuvered in such a way as they no longer contact the floor? The result is the same: you have an object with a solid footing on the floor. However, the implementation can be far different.

George


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are a couple links for ya.

shop made retractable wheels





a little fancier





Rockler casters
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30842&site=ROCKLER

Lots more out there if you're interested.

--Matt


----------



## NewAtWood (Mar 17, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Rockler sells some workbench casters that pop up and out of the way. Also search on Popular Woodworking's site. They had a couple solutions you might be interested in.


I don't have anything else to compare with, but I would definitely recommend the Rockler ones.

Just finished building my first workbench and slapped the Rockler Workbench Castor Kit on it. I love them. Pretty spendy ($80 or so), but Rockler is always sending out coupons....think I got them for about $60.

In about 10 seconds, I can make my very heavy workbench that is completely stationary in the corner of my garage and make it fully mobile. I was shocked by how easy it is to push around the bench with the wheels engaged.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Do we take your words literally that you want "fold away" casters? Not just casters which can be maneuvered in such a way as they no longer contact the floor? The result is the same: you have an object with a solid footing on the floor. However, the implementation can be far different.
> 
> George


I mean when I need to move the object, the casters are attached on the floor, and they will not contact the floor once in position. I am comparing different kinds of implementation. Any suggestions are greatly welcome.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

I built this for my old table saw stand. Step on the lever and everything lifts up. Is you want it to stay up just wedge a 2x2 between the table top and lever. The idea is pretty similar to the first video haugerm posted.


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

look at Rockler tools 
Woodbench Caster Kit # 43501
Good luck


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's another similar one - the rods push down and hook in the notches - not real clear in the pic.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

check this out .... might be too late for you but .....
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/fold-up-workbench-54419/#post508935

My bad .... i read it back to front - i though i said fold away bench with casters


----------

